# Po-Kamera fängt Männerblicke ein



## beachkini (19 Feb. 2011)

Mit einer versteckten Po-Kamera haben zwei Neuseeländerinnen Männer auf der Straße gefilmt, die ihre Hintern taxierten.

Das von ihnen auf der Internetplattform YouTube veröffentlichte Video löste einen Besucheransturm aus: Binnen drei Tagen wurde es weit mehr als eine Million Mal aufgerufen.

Jessie Gurunathan und Reanin Johannink dokumentieren darin die Blicke der Männer auf den Straßen von Los Angeles, sobald sie ihnen den Rücken gekehrt hatten.

„Wenn Sie wissen wollen, was hinter ihnen passiert, haben wir ein Mittel gefunden: versuchen Sie es mit der ’Kamera am Hintern’“, sagt Johannink in dem Clip, der den Titel „Rear View Girls“ trägt.

Auch wenn Gurunathan und Johannink mit ihrem „unschuldigen Spaß“ Männer nicht ins schlechte Licht rücken wollten, so ist die Aussage ihres Videos doch ziemlich eindeutig: Neben Skateboardern, Cafe-Besuchern, Männern mit Freundin im Arm und zahlreichen anderen männlichen Glotzern zeigt es, wie selbst ein Mann im Jesus-Kostüm der Versuchung erliegt - und stiert.

Nach dem Erfolg ihres Films kündigten die beiden angehenden jungen Schauspielerinnen im Online-Dienst für Kurzbotschaften, Twitter, an, künftig auch in anderen Städten weltweit auf Blickfang zu gehen.


----------



## syd67 (19 Feb. 2011)

da sehen wir wieder wie moechtegern SCHAUSPIELERINNEN doch alles tun um bekannt zu werden sage nur fuck off!


----------



## General (20 Feb. 2011)

Naja aber Frauen schauten auch


----------



## syd67 (20 Feb. 2011)

General schrieb:


> Naja aber Frauen schauten auch



das stimmt wenn ich am bondi bin schauen die sluts erst auf deine hose


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2011)

wie heisst es so schön: Hinter jeder Frau steht ein Mann, der ihr auf den Hintern glotzt


----------

